# AGH... one of the worst experiences of my life...



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmm, this post might be a little "graphic", but I can't believe what happened tonight, and I just feel like I have to post about it. I'm on vacation right now... staying with a friend. Today we went out to eat Indian food for dinner, and I saw a drink on the menu called "lassi" or something. The description said it was made out of "homemade yogurt". I was feeling adventurous this evening, so I ordered it. Yogurt doesn't normally give me problems, so I took the risk. HUGE MISTAKE. I drank the whole thing, which was fairly large, and within an hour I started to get gas. This was while we were walking back to my friend's place. I even felt some serious "urgency" while we were walking, but managed to hold it back. When we made it back to my friend's place, I felt a bit relieved, as I thought I could just go to the bathroom. Unfortunately, my friend only has one bathroom, and his roommate was in the shower. At this point, the urgency had come back, and I was squeezing my buttcheeks together as hard as I possibly could. But I still couldn't hold it :-(Now I've had a few "accidents" before, but those have usually been minor. Like the first bit comes out, but then I'm able to hold the rest back. Not this time. It was unstoppable. I swear it was flowing out for literally 10 seconds and I couldn't do anything to stop it. I've never experienced anything like that before, and I freakin hope that I never do again. I was just standing in my room, waiting for his roommate to come out of the bathroom. I was in front of a mirror too, and checking if I could see wet patches on the back of my jeans. It was horrible. Finally he came out and I went in and tried to clean myself and my pants/underwear up. Of course I also finished emptying out my system, and then had to clean up his toilet seat so that it was white again instead of yellow. And obviously I needed to shower. I even took my clothes into the shower to try to pre-wash them a bit before throwing them into the washing machine. Hopefully that #### (literally) will be out of my clothes when they come out of the washer.Hmm, I guess it could have been a lot worse, I could have been in some public area. But I really hope this never happens again. I'll never order lassi again.


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

I don't think anything is too graphic in this forum







So sorry you had this awful experience, the trouble is,it stays in your mind and I know just how that feelsBest wishes


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

suffering. sorry you had to go through that. I have been there done that several times, in the store it was running down my legs and I had shorts on, at Disney, in the car and at home SEVERAL times. I hate it and it freaks me out so bad I literally want to stay home for weeks after. I am so so perinoid of this. I am so afraid it will happen at a wedding, funeral or when we are at a ballgame which I hardley ever go to. I live my life allot at home. It has always come out of my clothes like you I threw them in the shower with me.Take care and hopefully that will be your one and only time. Kat


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi dont worry about being graphic this is one of the few placs where you can be as graphic as you like







sorry that happened to you ive had a few close calls myself and it does make you feel very self consious just try not to let it get you down and still go out with friends and have fun hope your feeling a bit better today to


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I, too, am sorry you had to go through that. I know how it feels. Where I used to work I would always try to hit the washroom with enough time to take some wet paper towels into the stall with me. If I had been smart, I would have put together one of the survival packs of clean underwear, etc; but I could just never seem to give in to the "inevitable."Certainly, one of the best days of my life was when I realized that this was truly going away. I read where you are planning to start on DA when you get home. I hope that works for you. If not, there are a number of other alternative approaches, as you know from being at this site. Be as experimental as you can. You can only know what hasn't worked for you until you find the thing that can.Hope the rest of your travels are less eventful.Mark


----------



## 18680 (Oct 7, 2005)

Bless your heart! I hope this makes you feel better: Today I had lunch with my daughter and granddaughter. Afterwards, I had to go see the man who owns the building where I rent my office. I was driving along when IT hit -- the pain, the panic, the horrid knowledge that I was about to be very "unwell." When I said, "uh-oh", my daughter knew immediately. I've had IBS my entire life. Everyone who knows me knows what "uh-oh" means. I drove like a bat outta to get to the store with a bathroom. Didn't make it. So there I am in the Wal-mart bathroom (do all Wal-marts have disgusting bathrooms, or is it just ours?) where I had to wait for 20 minutes while my daughter ran around trying to find clothes and underwear and a box of wipies. This is not an isolated experience for me, unfortunately. I don't even own underwear without stains. Hope your vacation gets better. Don't let it get you down. At least you didn't have to make the ultimate decision to just go in and announce, "Stay in the shower! Don't come out until I give you permission! Repeat: Stay in the Shower!!"


----------



## 16485 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi mrs publisher, I thought it was only me that had to shout stay in the shower and don't come out until I give you permission. Nice to know I'm not alone. I even bought a house with three toilets once (only me and hubby in those days) but still couldn't always make it to a free one!!! It was great when my kids were small, I could get away with going into shops and asking to use the toilet quickly for the "litle one" or carrying the baby and saying the smell was because she had to have her nappy changed.


----------



## Loz88 (Sep 6, 2005)

hi, i know exactly what this feels like, i have had accidents in public places, as i was trying to run to a field to relieve myself, unfortunately i could not hold on. It makes me paranoid to leave the house, even to walk to the shop incase it happens. I will not leave the house if i haven't been to the toilet beforehand. Hope you get over this and carry on with your life.


----------



## 15476 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Suffering,As was already stated, this seems to be the place to come to to share our stories of humiliation. I've had my share of embarrassing accidents, one of which happened just yesterday that I posted.If its any consolation, people without IBS also have accidents. I had one about five years before I was diagnosed with IBS after eating bad food, and my wife had one after hitting a raccoon with her car.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

you are right, be thankful you werent in public! Imagine this....WALMART accident! ACK! I had to throw the undies away, tie my jacket around my waist and get out of there. I'm just glad I had a jacket with me.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

oh my gosh, luckily i have been able to hold it in (touch wood) but the worst thing in the world is one batroom and someone is having a long soak in the bath or if you are in a car or something! is it really bad for you to hold it as long as you can by the way? what does it do to you?


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

also since we are sharing stories, when i was at school i was in a maths lesson, last lesson of the day and we were doing silent work, this was on eof those tempory build cabins that had been there years and in the bit where you walk in there are two toilets, i was so desperate, bursting! and it was all quiet i had to go, so i went to these toilets and had to pretend i had banged my leg on this table in the corridor when i let wind out whilst relieving myself of the dreaded D just my luck the school big mouth bully guy came in adn went to use the other toilet, and shouted "ugh it stinks!" my class next door could be heard laughing, no one said anything to me about it when i returned to the class room i was so embarressed thats the worst thing that has ever happened to me!


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

O man, that really sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I've only had small accidents in my life so far. But I can see where that could happen easily. I pray that never happens to you again.


----------

